# Lipstick germs?



## pinksugar (Mar 27, 2008)

I have a weird question for all of you...

I've been getting a few cold sores recently, I think they've been caused by stress. ANYWAY. I've been avoiding wearing all my lipsticks (




) so I don't reinfect myself, but I really need to use lipgloss to keep my lips from cracking. I've been wiping the top off with a tissue. Do you think this is good enough in terms of stopping germs? or could I be reinfecting myself?

any ideas on what I could do instead?


----------



## Darla (Mar 27, 2008)

i know they always say obviously not to share cosmetics and i thought lipstick was at the top of that list. for your own stuff though i though cold sores were caused by a virus and that once you got it. and recovered you would not get it again. I may have a complete misconception on that point.

But i was wondering about that when you asked the question is there a way to disinfect the lipstick without destroying its properties. I mean heat would obviously destroy the lipstick. Maybe isopropyl alcohol? or i supposed you could scrape away the top layer of the lipstick and dispose of it.


----------



## Aprill (Mar 27, 2008)

Cold sores are better known as Herpes Simplex1, they are lifetime recurring, so even when you are being careful, there is a chance it can pop back up with no warning. maybe use a balm when they pop up, like something you can dip your finger in and wash your hands afterwards.. That is the safest way


----------



## pinksugar (Mar 27, 2008)

that's what I was thinking too - what would be a safe way to disinfect?

In regards to the virus, once you've got it, you've got it forever. Basically it might pop up at any time when you're run down, stressed, that kind of thing





ETA - thanks Aprill. I guess I'm most concered about getting one, treating it, but then getting another one immediately because I haven't been properly hygienic type thing


----------



## Aprill (Mar 27, 2008)

nah, it wont happen like that, its just a recurring virus


----------



## SimplyElegant (Mar 27, 2008)

What I do when I have a cold sore is wash my hands and then use moisturizer on my lips. I make sure it's from a bottle with a pump so it's more hygenic.


----------



## AprilRayne (Mar 27, 2008)

At MAC they just dip the testers in a little rubbing alcohol and then let it dry! You could try that!


----------



## anna1850 (Mar 27, 2008)

My knowledge of Biology is pretty weak but isn't the cold sore thing a virus so that means it can only live in cells so it couldn't survive on a lipstick? Bacteria could though but I'm not sure about viruses. I could be wrong though...


----------



## magosienne (Mar 27, 2008)

hmm, i would try a lipbalm coming in a pot rather than a tube, if you dip your clean hands in it, it might be more hygienic than a tube. about the lipstick, i suppose you could just cut the tip.


----------



## Martin (Apr 1, 2008)

When you're at the beauty counter, you may end up picking up more than a new lipstick. Germs might linger on makeup testers - and then be transfered from one customer to another.

Prevention magazine explores the risks of cosmetics counters and tips to avoid them in the April issue.

Here are some suggestions:

-Avoid testing on lips and eyes, which are the most vulnerable to infection. Use the back of your hand instead.

-Try makeup on at a counter manned by a salesperson who can oversee hygienic usage, and use single-use applicator. Or ask an in-store makeup artist, who likely has been trained to use sanitary measures, for help.

-Wash your hands or use a hand sanitizer before and after visiting a makeup counter.

-Test products that come from a shaker or squeeze-pump dispenser, not an open container.


----------



## Bec688 (Apr 1, 2008)

Rosie, once you contract the Herpes Simplex virus, you are stuck with it for life, it may lay dormant in your system for years but a sudden onset of stress or illness can flare it up, and up pop those nasty cold sores! It happens to me, if I'm sick/run down/stressed out, boom, a nasty cold sore will rear it's ugly head!

I take this really fabulous stuff called Lyp-sine, it's a tablet by Blackmores, and it works wonders. It's also good to keep your lips well moisturised during this time, I find paw paw ointment works really well for this. Lavender oil is also really good to use straight on the cold sore, it dries it out and helps the cold sore heal faster.

Lyp-SineÂ® - Blackmores

In regards to your lipglosses/lipsticks being used whilst you have cold sores, try and avoid it, scrape a little bit off onto a palette/back of your hand and use a lip brush, to avoid contaminating the actual lipstick. Though for the ones that you have already used while having cold sores, scrape of the top layer of the lipstick and then swipe it with an alcohol wipe. You can get them from any chemist/beauty supplier. Or if you'd like some, let me know, I have STACKS and I'll send you down some





Hope your poor lips heal soon! (if you have any cold sores at the moment!)


----------



## pinksugar (Apr 1, 2008)

they're all gone but still have rough bits on my lips from where they were





is it possible they can scar? because they seem to be taking ages to smooth over!

That lyp sine stuff looks awesome. I might get some of that!! I'll have to try the alcohol wipes to sterilise them.

I hate coldsores! my boyfriend doesnt have them so I stop kissing him for weeks until they're all healed. I miss kissing my boyf


----------



## Bec688 (Apr 2, 2008)

I know the feeling Rosie! It would be especially hard for you seeing as you actually LIVE with your man





I haven't got any scars from cold sores, you might have one for a little while soon after it heals, but they fade pretty quickly, so don't panic, you'll still have gorgeous lips!


----------



## **ErinBear** (Apr 15, 2008)

Originally Posted by *AprilRayne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif At MAC they just dip the testers in a little rubbing alcohol and then let it dry! You could try that! I was just going to say that. I would also wipe it off with a tissue after. Cold sores are pretty much going to happen when they want to. You just dont want to ask for them!


----------



## speedy (Apr 15, 2008)

What about if you use a gloss in a squeeze tube? My brother used to put tea tree oil on his cold sores and that did a great job of healing them. He also took lysine tablets.


----------

